
Replacing RabbitMQ with Apache Kafka Without Downtime - andyfang
https://doordash.engineering/2020/09/03/eliminating-task-processing-outages-with-kafka/
======
hinkley
We had a constrained resource, we did not have a way to protect that
constrained resource, so we replaced it with a better resource.

Which is fine, and I can't argue it's the wrong call. Except I wish they had
talked a bit about how they implemented a back pressure system for Rabbit.
They didn't seem to mention anything about other systems _honoring_ the back
pressure in any concrete fashion. Which is not so much a criticism as a
problem I am trying to answer for myself and I found no comfort here.

Their final architecture bears quite a resemblance to a poorly specified, bug
ridden implementation of half of Erlang.

